# bobcat sweeper production times?



## bullit340

Hey guys, I searched for this but no luck. Was just wondering if anyone could give me a ballpark figure of how many sq ft I would be able to sweep per hr with a s185 bobcat and say a 60" bobcat sweeper? I realize this is completely variable depending on amount of sand etc.. The lot has the usual winter sand/salt mix in it, typical hotel. A customer wants it done and I have never done one for enough time to know how productive they are per hr. I would have to rent the sweeper attach any help would be great.


----------



## dr.lawn21

I used a 60" bobcat sweeper about a month ago on a lot with normal winter sand on it in this lot and it took close to 2.5 hours. This includes sweeping out the corners and curbs with a broom. The bobcat sweeping attachment does not get close to the curbs or corners very well. I would suggest that you quote them an hourly rate instead of a set price.


----------



## Dwan

I aggree with dr.lawn hourly would be a good way to go till you get down your times. if you are renting a sweeper look for 1 with a curb broom atchment. Also a power broom for the corners speeds things up a lot.


----------



## bluerider

What would you charge an hour for a bobcat sweeper like that?


----------



## vis

the curb brooms just get in the way....just powerbroom the corners/curbs/grass areas where the sand is built up and make it accessable to the machine...alot quicker than having that thing hanging off your sweeper...just one more thing to bang/break or worse hit into your truck bed while emptying the bucket.


----------



## Dwan

VIS;
Your way may work fine for you and your crew. I work alone and have been doing this sence 1982 with good results. I find the bobcat with curb broom and dust control works great. First pass I wet down the ground good and pickup the wet dirt, sand etc. second pass I just uses enough mist to control dust but not wet the sand. This combination is capable of picking up 30 yards of material in an 8 hour shift for the first cleaning of the year I now have a Air Cub vacume which has replaced the second pass and is used for mantaining thi lots. I still work alone. I also use a power broom like you for areas the curb brooms can not reach but that is less then 1% of the curbs I do. Pricing for this type of work range from $100/hr to $250/per hr.


----------



## vis

i see the need when you work alone, but if you have a helper just give him a power broom and have him clean the lawn area and kick out the curblines about 1-2 feet then drive by with the sweeper.

dont you find that wetting the sand leaves a residue that you cant get up/ doesnt look too great untill it rains?

we use no water just 1-2 passes with sweeper on bobcat to pick up the bulk, then 2 guys, one with back pack and one with walkbehind blower blow the lot off.. and when they get too much in a windrow, the sweeper comes by and they continue to blow.

sure it makes a ton of dust, but it looks extremely clean when we finish :waving:


----------



## Dwan

I don't like the dust so I will keep doing it my way.


----------



## purpleranger519

*maybe this will help*

I sweep around 40 lots and do all of them with a broomster attachment. First thing I can tell you is the fastest way (unless you have used a gutter broom before) is to get a kid with a backpack blower to go in ahead of you and blow curbs. Have them blow out a good 2 ft from the curb. Get the right angle, adjust your cutting edge when needed, and don't go wide open and you'll be fine. I charge $125-$150 per hour. If its a real big place I add and extra $25 an hour on that for an extra guy to blow.


----------

